# Can Voeckler do it?



## dellzeqq (18 Jul 2011)

He rates his own chances as zero. Then again, a man who expects nothing is rarely disappointed.

Stage 14 was a real eye-opener. Andy Schleck's stony face told its own story. This tour isn't anybody's for the taking, unless Contador gets his chops round a 'special' burger. Voeckler has amazed himself. I'd love to see him win, and Chris Boardman believes he can. What do you think?


----------



## raindog (18 Jul 2011)

I don't think he can, but it would be great if he did. He looked wasted yesterday post stage interview. I reckon he'll get dropped in the Alps. And he can't TT either. I'd love to see him do it though.


----------



## Dave Davenport (18 Jul 2011)

raindog said:


> I don't think he can, but it would be great if he did. He looked wasted yesterday post stage interview. I reckon he'll get dropped in the Alps.



+1


----------



## Keith Oates (18 Jul 2011)

If he did win then it would be very a very popular one as he's shown a lot of grit and tenacity so far but I can't see it happening. Next week will be very interesting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## buddha (18 Jul 2011)

I hope so. He looks like he's about to blow a gasket, and then somehow manages to keep pace.
Doesn't seem to like sitting down though. I feel tired just watching him climb.

If it wasn't for him, and the performance of some of the other non-favourites, I'd be bored with the Tour by now.


----------



## MacB (18 Jul 2011)

buddha said:


> If it wasn't for him, and the performance of some of the other non-favourites, I'd be bored with the Tour by now.



I know what you mean, some of it just seems a bit too formulaic and so far A Schleck hasn't really caught my eye, if he does end up winning I hope it's because he turned on something big. At the moment all I'm seeing is someone nursed through the race with minimal energy expenditure. Then when it does come to the bit where he's meant to do something he spends all his time looking around. It's almost like he wants to pose and enjoys being considered a race leader but he just doesn't seem to be laying himself out there like other riders do. I'm probably totally wrong but it's like he'll fight to hold second or third rather than go for it and risk dropping off the podium. At least that's what last year seemed like to me, I'd like to see a bit more do or die.

I watched Boardman doing the little explanation of drafting last night and it really is quite remarkable how much energy the well protected riders are able to conserve. I used to marvel at the way the big names could blow everyone else away on the climbs. Now I'm not so sure, they're good, of that there's no doubt, but the playing field is so far from level I've started to see their performances as less than I used to.


----------



## Willo (18 Jul 2011)

Would be great to see him go all the way but can't see it. Saying that someone's got to attack properly at some point in the alps. Usually wait for the mountains for the tour to 'come alive' but it's been the oppposite for me this yr (altho enjoyed the tourmalet stage)


----------



## 400bhp (18 Jul 2011)

Yes he can.

Andy Schleck is too concerned about Contador instead of riding his own race. This has left the door open to several riders who have a chance of winning.

I predict Contador is waiting for one opportunity-Alp D'Huez, get himself close enough to the lead, then bank on the TT. Smart rider.

I'd like to see Sanchez do it-keep picking them off. Just his TT ability isn't great.

Voeckler has been a revalation - animated in the pack, self deprecating about his chances.


----------



## beastie (18 Jul 2011)

If only Brad was still in :....... sigh


----------



## Dave Davenport (18 Jul 2011)

beastie said:


> If only Brad was still in :....... sigh



Yep, it's looking more and more like this would have been his best chance ever


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Jul 2011)

I think Voeckler can do it but only if the peloton allows him to. I think Clenbutador is play acting "oh see how the clean Bertie suffers" but will suddently find new legs and an impassive expression come Alp D'Huez, and the winner will be whoever, if anyone, stays in touch with him there. (and I think Wiggo had as much chance of winning as Geraint Thomas. So not very much at all.)


----------



## Baggy (18 Jul 2011)

GregCollins said:


> I think Clenbutador is play acting "oh see how the clean Bertie suffers" but will suddently find new legs and an impassive expression come Alp D'Huez, and the winner will be whoever, if anyone, stays in touch with him there.


I started off thinking that, but now I'm not so sure. I do think he's saving himselfand his knee for the Alps, but he's possibly more knackered than he thought he would be after the Giro.

Sadly I do think Voeckler will be dropped in the Alps - have thoroughly enjoyed watching his efforts.

Horse to Schlecks: "why the long faces?"


----------



## alecstilleyedye (18 Jul 2011)

the fact that darren clark has won the british open gives my optimism renewed vigour…

with feet on ground: he's got a decent gap to the schleks and cuddles. contador is 4 minutes back. tommy can just follow the schleks and let them worry about contador. unless bertie's the world's greatest sandbagger, he's not likely to take 4 minutes out of voeckler unless he suffers a really bad day, and he's handled the mountain stages as well as any of the favourites.

reminds me of 1996, when indurain was expected to make it win number 6 while it went to bjarne riis, who had similarly been about for a while without setting the world alight. yes he doped, but he was hardly alone in that…


----------



## Crackle (18 Jul 2011)

Can he do it? I think he's brittle, third week and fatigue is going to start playing a part, plus I think a few of the others have got a little bit more but aren't prepared to use it yet. Contador looked in less difficulty on the last stage but he's still got two minutes he needs to make up, I'm still not betting against him but this is a very open tour so far which might go down to that final tt.


----------



## lilolee (18 Jul 2011)

I like Tommie, and he has been helped in no part by Pierre Rolland and the fannying around by Bertie and the Schleks.

But I don't think so. I hope the mountains prove to be as exciting as the sprints have been and you can really gain time.

Alpe H'Duez is the one where Tommie will lose over 5 minutes, because Bertie needs to gain some time on the Schleks.

And as Crackle has said, it will come down to the TT and I predict that Cadel will beat Bertie into 2nd place and Tommie will end up just in the top 10.


----------



## doog (18 Jul 2011)

I hope he can. I put money on him winning outright when he was 100/1 (Saturday before the start of the last Pyrenean stage... ) by Sunday evening he was down to 7/1


----------



## e-rider (18 Jul 2011)

He'll get dropped on the first or second day in the Alps and once he loses yellow, he'll be 10+ minutes down within 2 more days.


----------



## Bicycle (18 Jul 2011)

It makes excellent entertainment - Voeckler is a class act on a bicycle and gives a good interview in English.

I'd love to see him ride round Paris in yellow, but if he did he'd be the least likely TdF winner for many a year.

The circumspect approach of all the big guns is getting more cat-and-mouse every day. It is quite hard picking a winner.

If not a (massively unlikely) Voeckler victory, then who?

I'd like to see Australia's answer to William H Macy win it.... (I cant be the only one who thinks they're twins).

Schleck or the one who looks like him or Contador would just be boring... probably.


----------



## iAmiAdam (18 Jul 2011)

My heart says yes but my head says no.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Jul 2011)

Bicycle said:


> It makes excellent entertainment - Voeckler is a class act on a bicycle and gives a good interview in English.
> 
> I'd love to see him ride round Paris in yellow, but if he did he'd be the least likely TdF winner for many a year.
> 
> ...



Certainly never seen them on a tandem together....


----------



## amaferanga (18 Jul 2011)

If he does then it'll go down as yet another unbelievable tour win - too good to be true.


----------



## Chris.IOW (18 Jul 2011)

I bet there are a couple of team managers reviewing his recent time trial times...just in case!!


----------



## Dayvo (18 Jul 2011)

Bicycle said:


> I'd like to see Australia's answer to William H Macy win it.... (I cant be the only one who thinks they're twins).




I always had Cuddles down as Baby Face Finlayson: http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgu...1&ndsp=15&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0&biw=1024&bih=540

I like the way TV rides (reminiscent of Marco Pantani IMO) but his facial expressions and gestures annoy me. But despite that, he's had a great tour and will be a major name in the coming years.

I still think Cadel Evans will win yellow as he seems to be the strongest TTer of the main contenders.


----------



## Baggy (18 Jul 2011)

Dayvo said:


> I always had Cuddles down as Baby Face Finlayson: http://www.google.co...iw=1024&bih=540


More like Crazy Frog:









Dayvo said:


> I always had Cuddles down as Baby Face Finlayson: http://www.google.co...iw=1024&bih=540
> I like the way TV rides (reminiscent of Marco Pantani IMO) but his facial expressions and gestures annoy me. But despite that, he's had a great tour and will be a major name in the coming years.
> 
> I still think Cadel Evans will win yellow as he seems to be the strongest TTer of the main contenders.


Voeckler seems to be pulling fewer faces as time goes on.
If he actually attacks at some point I'd be pleased to see Cuddles win (and never thought I'd say that).


----------



## lukesdad (18 Jul 2011)

Voeckler can do it allright, and I think he knows it. Hes up against an insecure bunch except for Bertie who is not at his best. I think he ll attack the Schlecks and Basso on the descents in the next couple of days, to sow even more seeds of doubt. He s the unsettling force at the front, they really dont know how to deal with him.

As with his climbing I dont see how you can judge how good he can be in the TT. As hes never had to put in a performance in one. He would usually use climbing and tt stages to rest before attacking for single stage wins.

One things for sure he aint going to go down without a fight.


----------



## Molecule Man (18 Jul 2011)

I'd love Tommie to win, I'd also love Cadel to win, but I'm starting to think that Contador will have recovered enough to make up enough time to win on the remaining mountain stages and time trial.

I've always imagined Cadel as Archie Andrews love child:
http://www.ventriloquistcentral.com/ventriloquism-tribute/ventriloquist-peter-brough/index.htm


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Jul 2011)

Baggy said:


> More like Crazy Frog



Or...


----------



## Smokin Joe (18 Jul 2011)

I think he can. The fact that there are three or four contenders will help him as they will be watching each other as well as him, all will be wary of taking the initiative in launching a decisive attack.

I believe what we are seeing this year is the benefit of a (relatively) clean tour. People might still be doping, but because of the stringent testing any who do can only risk small amounts with limited punch. The days when a whole team could imbibe as much as the body could stand and power away at the front of the peloton day after day are gone.


----------



## Aperitif (18 Jul 2011)

I thought Cadel Evans for this year's tour, but would really like to see Voeckler win it, as he brings romance and derring-do to the race - and he's French, which adds a touch of 'homey' to the crowds in Paris. I read Contador's interview today and I suspect he is going to have a dip at catching up tomorrow et seq. as the atmosphere thins out. The devil in me wonders whether his wheels get taken out by someone, by accident...  - that would be terrible.


----------



## Dayvo (18 Jul 2011)

No prizes for guessing who this is!

http://www.google.co...iw=1024&bih=540


----------



## Aperitif (18 Jul 2011)

Cruel, but fair.


----------



## VamP (19 Jul 2011)

Well after today's stage Tommy still hanging in there, but it's hard to see him holding onto Cadel and Bertie over the next three stages  

Black horse for the win now has to be Frank, with Andy working for him to get him in the perfect attacking position.


----------



## yello (19 Jul 2011)

TV is hanging in there but I can't see him in yellow come Sunday. That said, he's done a damned find job of proving me wrong thus far!


----------



## alecstilleyedye (19 Jul 2011)

no one seems to mention that he's only lost 4 seconds today; it's just that the name in second place has changed. i suppose evens' superior tt abilities put a different complexion on it though…


----------



## lukesdad (19 Jul 2011)

alecstilleyedye said:


> no one seems to mention that he's only lost 4 seconds today; it's just that the name in second place has changed. i suppose evens' superior tt abilities put a different complexion on it though…




Evans usually has one mare in the mountains. If he does this year he may get away with it but I dont think so.

Anybody down to Basso could still do it.


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (20 Jul 2011)

doog said:


> I hope he can. I put money on him winning outright when he was 100/1 (Saturday before the start of the last Pyrenean stage... ) by Sunday evening he was down to 7/1



Apparently since 1989 only 2 yellow jerseys at stage 17 didn't end up winning outright - you could be forgiven for counting the chicken if he still has it by the end of today!


----------



## VamP (20 Jul 2011)

RecordAceFromNew said:


> Apparently since 1989 only 2 yellow jerseys at stage 17 didn't end up winning outright - you could be forgiven for counting the chicken if he still has it by the end of today!




Yeah, I saw that. What they didn't say was how many of those Tours still had Galibier (twice) and Alpe d'Huez, as well as the historically highest finish in Serre Chevallier still to come AFTER Stage 17.

Not many I suspect.


----------



## Glover Fan (20 Jul 2011)

He certainly didn't help his chances with his visit to some Italian homeowners car park.


----------



## martint235 (20 Jul 2011)

Glover Fan said:


> He certainly didn't help his chances with his visit to some Italian homeowners car park.



I was impressed by his control of the bike though!! None of the foot waving about of the previous visitor!!!


----------



## aberal (20 Jul 2011)

Glover Fan said:


> He certainly didn't help his chances with his visit to some Italian homeowners car park.



He must be kicking himself tonight. Losing time on the climb is one thing - losing it on the descent is another. I'd love to see him win this, but have a terrible feeling that he will lose yellow on the climb tomorrow. I hope not though - he's one of the more likeable contenders we've seen for a long time.


----------



## Glover Fan (20 Jul 2011)

martint235 said:


> I was impressed by his control of the bike though!! None of the foot waving about of the previous visitor!!!


I must admit, that bunny hop was exquisite.


----------



## rustychisel (21 Jul 2011)

Voeckler? No


----------



## raindog (21 Jul 2011)

alecstilleyedye said:


> no one seems to mention that he's only lost 4 seconds today;



he lost 25 seconds or more


----------



## wildjetskier (21 Jul 2011)

I have a nagging feeling today is the day Contador will make his move. Out of the top 5/6 he has looked the strongest along with Evans and Dark horse Senor Sanchez. My money at the start was on Evans would love to see him do it. Voeckler has been fantastic to watch, great character and everyday he says that he is going to lose the yellow.....but doesn't..


----------



## martint235 (21 Jul 2011)

wildjetskier said:


> I have a nagging feeling today is the day Contador will make his move. Out of the top 5/6 he has looked the strongest along with Evans and Dark horse Senor Sanchez. My money at the start was on Evans would love to see him do it. Voeckler has been fantastic to watch, great character and everyday he says that he is going to lose the yellow.....but doesn't..



I have a sneaky suspicion the Schleck's are up to something. Arguably the second best climber in the world blowing up on a cat 2; all this high profile, ridiculous complaining that the TdF has descents in it??? I just don't buy it. I think Frank will put the hammer down on the first two climbs today and then Andy will put pressure on Galibier.

I'm probably totally wrong, I usually am, and Leopard Trek will fade meekly into obscurity!!! let's face it when Andy got 2nd in the Giro, I'm the guy who put a fiver on Schleck to win the TdF only to discover there was also a Frank Schleck!!!!


----------



## gb155 (21 Jul 2011)

raindog said:


> he lost 25 seconds or more



was 27 seconds he lost in the end

Cant see Tommy V, in yellow by tonight, get the feeling that Bertie, Andy and Cadel will all put the hammer down today, I think today is potentially THE day !


----------



## Basil.B (21 Jul 2011)

Be great if he can!


----------



## yello (21 Jul 2011)

I _still_ think not! But I'd love for him to prove me wrong!

I think he stands a chance of hanging in there tomorrow but, to be honest, unless he can put it one helluva TT performance, I don't even see him finishing on the podium. Which would be a great great shame because he's shown himself to be a gutsy rider.


----------



## aberal (21 Jul 2011)

martint235 said:


> I have a sneaky suspicion the Schleck's are up to something. Arguably the second best climber in the world blowing up on a cat 2; all this high profile, ridiculous complaining that the TdF has descents in it??? I just don't buy it. I think Frank will put the hammer down on the first two climbs today and then Andy will put pressure on Galibier.



Not a bad call actually. OK, so you got the specifics wrong but your reading of the Schleck's wasn't far off. Stunning ride by Andy today is the truth of the matter - and good for TV for hanging on in there. So it wasn't today, but tomorrow will be his last day in yellow, sadly. I think....


----------



## Dave Davenport (21 Jul 2011)

yello said:


> I _still_ think not! But I'd love for him to prove me wrong!
> 
> I think he stands a chance of hanging in there tomorrow but, to be honest, unless he can put it one helluva TT performance, I don't even see him finishing on the podium. Which would be a great great shame because he's shown himself to be a gutsy rider.



+1

Well he's proved he's prepared to pull himself inside out and when it comes down to it, suffering is a large part TT'ing. I really hope he manages a podium place.


----------



## yello (22 Jul 2011)

Seems the fairy tale is over now. Poor bloke looks cooked.

Chapeau Thomas. You've put up one helluva fight.


----------



## TVC (22 Jul 2011)

A lesson in how to become a national hero.


----------



## Crackle (22 Jul 2011)

Can he still get a podium place, I reckon he could.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (22 Jul 2011)

Crackle said:


> Can he still get a podium place, I reckon he could.



Unlikely given that he time trials like a whale.


----------



## Crackle (22 Jul 2011)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Unlikely given that he time trials like a whale.



But, he doesn't normally have a reason to try, though you're right, he's normally 5-10 mins behind the winner.


----------



## Fiona N (22 Jul 2011)

In the Dauphine he was only 3 minutes down on Tony Martin and Bradley - but I guess the Schlecks will have plenty of motivation tomorrow to up their game 

Actually it's going to be really interesting to see how the times compare to the Dauphine - winning time in June 55'27" by Tony Martin. I wonder if anyone will get close to that with 3 weeks and the recent Alps in their legs? I'd like to see Cadel Evans do as well as him did then - 56.47 - as I can't see the Schlecks getting close to that on this hard course.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (22 Jul 2011)

Andy Schleck has been known to pull out an _absolutely amazing_ time trial performance from somewhere on occasions...


----------



## alecstilleyedye (22 Jul 2011)

that almost sounds a bit cynical fm…


----------



## monnet (22 Jul 2011)

He showed yesterday he can, contrary to popular belief (and regular demonstrations), descend pretty well. Last year he only lost 30 seconds in windy conditions to Contador (over 6 minutes to Fab, but there you go). ANd being in yellow and knowing the exact time gaps will surely weigh in his favour.

As for TV, superb stuff again. ALthough I'm not sure about shouting 'putain' at the spectators on Dutch corner was entirely right, he may have misunderstood them. Battling stuff and reward for the ever faithful Rolland.


----------



## yello (23 Jul 2011)

monnet said:


> I'm not sure about shouting 'putain' at the spectators on Dutch corner was entirely right



Could have just been adrenaline! He was pretty pumped up, if the bidon throwing is anything to go by.

Besides, after some of the antics of some of the spectators, I'm not going to loose any sleep over a rider hurling abuse at them! I realise that that's tarring with the same brush but I'll risk that sweeping statement! Contador thumped one, Prudhomme was pretty vocal at others... I don't really want to see the mania of the tifosi on the TdF but I'm not entirely sure - realistically - what can be done. It's self policing that's required. Tbh though, I do fear for an incident. There's some nutters out there and they do get very very close to the riders.


----------

